# Cherry Veneer logs to sawmill to lumber yard



## Timbering35 (Aug 17, 2012)

A friend of mine says he buys $10,000 worth of logs every couple weeks (runs them through his mill) and sends them to lumber buyers in Canada. Within 3-4 weeks they send him a check for $12,000-$14,000 depending on the grade. Is this possible?

I am in the business of buying Cherry Veneer logs. I have my own mill and ship my lumber locally. Does anyone know about the Canadian market for cherry veneer or how it compares to the Pennsylvania or US market? Or is this guy telling me stories?


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

He spends 10k on the logs, mills them, then sends them off for 12-14k….sure, why not? Not a very large mark up really, plus he spends money on his mill (fuel, blades, time). If he has the market he certainly can do that. Find a buyer and you could do it too. The market is fickle, best of luck.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you plan on making veneer out of the logs or just selling someone the logs ?


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Being a US expat living in Canada, I can tell you two things:

1. Hardwood lumber, like just about everything else up here, costs more in Canada than it does in the States
2. Shipping stuff back and forth across the border is regulated and can be a costly proposition in some cases


----------



## Post_Oakie (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a $2k to $4k gross. The net would depend on the expenses. How many board feet are involved? How much time and expense (including paperwork)? What is the equipment required? Do you have any sawmilling experience? Mis-cutting one shipment could hurt you real bad. Where does the veneer come in? Is it a full time proposition or part of a larger overall operation? I'd look at it really closely, and not depend on it as a sole source of income. In my experience running a portable sawmill, you've got to consider all the possibilities, but be realistic. No easy money that I've ever found.


----------



## Post_Oakie (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a $2k to $4k gross. The net would depend on the expenses. How many board feet are involved? How much time and expense (including paperwork)? What is the equipment required? Do you have any sawmilling experience? Mis-cutting one shipment could hurt you real bad. Where does the veneer come in? Is it a full time proposition or part of a larger overall operation? I'd look at it really closely, and not depend on it as a sole source of income. In my experience running a portable sawmill, you've got to consider all the possibilities, but be realistic. No easy money that I've ever found.


----------



## Post_Oakie (Jul 3, 2012)

sorry, somehow got posted twice, and couldn't find a way to remove the duplicate


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

Did you mean he sells each log for 10 - 12k? I'm not in the milling business but I am in business and I just don't see how you can go through that much work for 2 - 4 K gross and pay the bills. Shipping, paperwork, loading up trucks and fuel can eat through cash quick.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

ANOTHER 1 POST WINNER


----------

